# Buttercombs



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a comb. I currently only use the madden pin brush. This stuff is pretty expensive so I'm pacing myself. Anyway, my Bianca is a maltipoo so her coat is a little wavy and thick. The madden brush does a good job on the body but not a very good job on the legs. After reading a bunch of other posts on combs I was thinking of getting the CC buttercomb but I noticed there's tons of different kinds on that site. I would rather get an all-around comb that I can use on the legs, face, etc if one of those is good, otherwise, which ones would you suggest? Should I try a #1 all system instead. Too many products and I don't want to waste money on something that may not be any good. I'm also looking to get a slicker brush. The one I have is really big and not that good. Which slicker brushes are best? There's tons of sizes too so what size is easier to handle and best for her coat.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Poodle hair and Maltese hair have different issues with brushing and combing.

I use a Greyhound fine/corse comb on the maltese and it is too much for my poodle.

I use a CC pin brush on my maltese and again....too much for my poodle.

Since you have a furbaby who is both.....it might be trial and error to see what works best on the hair.

 

Here's wishes to finding the right items right off and not having to buy more!


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

it would really depends on how you want it to be. All the sizes and spacing on the combs surfs a good purpose. You have to try before you actually know which you suits your dog best. For eg. the CC rat tail. I used to to comb the mustache on one of my girls. If I use it on my boys, it will be too fine and I have to use a the face/flea comb instead.

For slickers, I know a lot of owners like LP type. The yellow 1. So say there is a golden version which is gentler but I personally haven't see 1 before. For me, I have both LP yellow slicker and CC 1 also. I have the smallest head and the triangle 1 for those hard to reach and tiny areas. But I seldom use slickers useless there are matts.

For pins, there are 2 schools of thoughts. Those who prefer all systems 1, I find the pins are stiffer and may get you a straighter coat during your brushing. CC 1 is so much softer and will just tidy up the coat. If your dog's coat is wavy, you may want to consider the all sys 1. But in terms of polish tips, the CC 1 is less hurting. I haven't use a madden 1 before but maltese owners usually just revolve around these few brands if not a mason parson bristle also.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm probably not a good one to answer this because I'm "just getting by" as far as my grooming skills but I do love CC. I have the buttercombs 000 and 006. I had just a regular comb and then I used Patti's buttercomb to comb out Zoey and I loved it so had to have them. I also bought the small pin brush #20 and I have the larger #27. I don't have much experience so it's hard to compare them but I really like what I have.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use a CC slicker on the feet/legs. 

I use a good old greyhound comb. Love it and it lasts forever. I tried a buttercomb and didn't think it was anything special.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I use a CC slicker on the feet/legs.
> 
> I use a good old greyhound comb. Love it and it lasts forever. I tried a buttercomb and didn't think it was anything special.[/B]



I agree, I have the buttercomb and haven't been thrilled with it. I have the buttercomb OOO


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I use a CC slicker on the feet/legs.
> 
> I use a good old greyhound comb. Love it and it lasts forever. I tried a buttercomb and didn't think it was anything special.[/B]



I found that the coating on the Buttercomb peeled off after just a few months. I wouldn't waste my money on another one. A stainless steel #1 All Systems or Greyhound would be a better choice.

Cathy A


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I just bought the #1 All systems ultimate steel brush, which is the greyhound kind. I had a post regarding this brush because I wasn't sure if I should get this or the CC ones, but people told me they prefer the all systems one because the coating doesn't come off. It's also a bit cheaper than the CC ones too, that's always a plus


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

i was told that CC combs are rust prove and won't peeled off. I often see residues stuck on it instead. I have it for several months already but I don't spray a lot of stuffs on them but only distilled water during grooming. I don't even use a conditioner.

I was told some telfon coated combs are good. Both anti-static and smooth. The CC buttercombs different spacings is one of the best feature that I consider. Because I have so many dogs that have different coat texture, sometimes the spacing of the comb and brush will make a difference especially if I groom 1 after another.

I guess if you only groom a dog and you will often indulge yourself in the grooming sessions rather than want efficiency because you need to go through several of them everyday, then that little extra smoothness and convenient don't make an "audible" difference to you also....considering CC buttercombs are ridiculously priced compared to other lesser known brands that may be closely behind them also.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Its just so confusing, all the combs are different, different sizes, different teeth length. I was hoping to just be able to get an all purpose kind of comb that would be good for body, legs and face. Something that would comb smoothly thru her coat without hurting her. I brush her body but the fur on her little legs are a kind of wavy.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

then u may want to just get a greyhound comb. Frankly speaking, before I got all these varying combs, I often use just 1 type....or even dun use combs at all and brush them exclusively. Once I know that a comb does a different part of job on the grooming, I started stocking them in. Since you mention your dog's coat is wavy, all the more you should get the correct spacing to make them straight. The wider it is, the less straightening power you will have.


----------

